# Does anyone use ipad for Lyft?



## Sebster (Mar 25, 2017)

I an having an issue where when i start the trip, the map focuses out to maximu where i see the whole USA! 
Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Sebster said:


> I an having an issue where when i start the trip, the map focuses out to maximu where i see the whole USA!
> Anyone else having this issue?


Seems like it has issues with lyft not being able to determine your location at times. Happens to me when I have bandwidth issues with my ATT service. Also in the hills, when it gets down to a bar or 2. Thats what i have noticed.

Are you tethering your IPAD off a phones hotspot or is it a Data native IPAD (4G/wifi) with its own service?


----------



## Sebster (Mar 25, 2017)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Seems like it has issues with lyft not being able to determine your location at times. Happens to me when I have bandwidth issues with my ATT service. Also in the hills, when it gets down to a bar or 2. Thats what i have noticed.
> 
> Are you tethering your IPAD off a phones hotspot or is it a Data native IPAD (4G/wifi) with its own service?


It has its own data plan.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I had a rough time running my ipad air with rideshare . GPS was terrible as the tablet was not meant to be "that" mobile. I got an LG Tablet that has LTE data service and it works as well as my phone. The older iPad may not have the best GPS for use with Rideshare.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Lyft app used to work just fine on iPad mini 4, albeit on 640 resolution which was more or less acceptable. After their last update though the app fits only 3/4 of the screen and it seems to be on higher resolution. Anyone else out there experiencing same issue?
How to have the app on full screen?
Thanks


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

This is how my Lyft initial screen look like.

And this is the answer from Lyft support.

Anyone can help here?
Thanks


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I had a rough time running my ipad air with rideshare . GPS was terrible as the tablet was not meant to be "that" mobile. I got an LG Tablet that has LTE data service and it works as well as my phone. The older iPad may not have the best GPS for use with Rideshare.


I been using my iPad as primary mobile TNC device for 4 years. No issues.
I use Waze for GPS.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I had a rough time running my ipad air with rideshare . GPS was terrible as the tablet was not meant to be "that" mobile. I got an LG Tablet that has LTE data service and it works as well as my phone. The older iPad may not have the best GPS for use with Rideshare.


-----------------

I'm curious - what are the dimensions of the LG Tablet screen ? When the GPS is in use during a trip, can you see the ETA listed at the bottom of the screen ?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------
> 
> I'm curious - what are the dimensions of the LG Tablet screen ? When the GPS is in use during a trip, can you see the ETA listed at the bottom of the screen ?


8inch diagonal. No problem seeing the eta at the bottom.


----------

